# Offset Detailing Essex: Fully Sorted John Cooper Works Mini



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Here's a proper sorted John Cooper Works Mini that was booked in for a paint correction detail but time was against me as it needed to be ready for the London to Brighton Mini Run the following day as well as a full on photo shoot for a magazine. I would have liked two days on this but with a brand new GTR booked in the next day I done what I can to get this awesome Mini on it's toes for Brighton.

Full wash and decontamination, clay after drop off ready for the following morning's paint correction. This Mini had it all, lots of horsepower, fully adjustable Meister R coilovers, whopping fat brakes, great camber, Recaro Pole Position seats, hard stance, Recaro bucket seats, CAE sequential shifter, AEM additions under the bonnet the lot. The only thing lacking was the paintwork thanks to your local Eastern European car washers...

Correction carried out with the Rupes Bigfoot machine, Scholl polishes, Auto Finesse Illusion and Gtechniq C2V3 for sealant. Glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal, wheels and calipers with Sonax NPT, tyres dressed and a full engine detail and dress up.

Onto the pictures!

That shifter... :argie:



Engine bay.





All washed and clayed.



Making my way around the car.











50/50!



Seeya!


Bootlid before.


Bizarre staining on the passenger door.


Bye!



Engine bay looking sweet.


AEM goodies.

Fully adjustable coilies.


Outside.


Whopping stoppers.



Mirror, mirror!




Valance.








That interior! :argie:


The CAE shifter.


Recaro's sitting pretty.


Wheels sealed.


Ready to rock!


And back in the workshop ready for collection.


Gloss!




And a quick walk round video available in HD.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I bet that car gets some abuse ;-)


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

That looks awesome, bet that's a fun drive, did he give any idea on power? That gearing system is an work of art!


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great turnaround in that amount of time! 

That engine bay though! And I love the seats!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ST - Matt said:


> That looks awesome, bet that's a fun drive, did he give any idea on power? That gearing system is an work of art!


Didn't say how much power but said it can't put it down - so must be a considerable amount.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Excellent Job, and wonderful car. Great.

OT
Did you know that oil catch can name? I must install it.
OT


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work, I'm going to dream about that gearshift tonight lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Those cae shifters are a work of art, but then at 900 euros they should be.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

FabrizioTDI said:


> Excellent Job, and wonderful car. Great.
> 
> OT
> Did you know that oil catch can name? I must install it.
> OT


Sorry didn't get the name of it!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

The shifter may be a work of art but did the fitter get his dog to chew the hole in the original trim? After all the work obviously lavished on this I hope it's work in progress 

Nice detail BTW


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I bet that does get abused! And so it should! 

Looks great!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yep it does get used properly! Cheers!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Kirky!


----------

